# A good use for an old no longer used trampoline



## BlunderWoman (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Carla (Nov 6, 2016)

How about that!  Some people are ingenious .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh, that's smart!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 7, 2016)

Love it! Recycling at its best!


----------

